# U/L decals: do you display them? Why or why not?



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

After having a bunch of incidents where undergrad and/or intoxicated pedestrians tend to enter my car because these people seem to have "tunnel vision" at night and just go into the first U/L car they see, I've stopped using their decals.

Do you use their decals? Why or why not?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I stopped using them after the first month or so.
My main reason for stopping was because my main Uber vehicle at the time was the vehicle my wife drives to work M-F. So I got tired of taking those things off then on again.

But I prefer it this way.

In front of a house, no problem.
If I'm pulling up to a street and I see who I think is probably my pax, I usually wave, and they see me and come my way. 

90% of pax that get into my car dont even look for it and dont notice it's not there.

Once in a while someone does look for it. I'll see them trying to verify the car on their phone. I'll usually just yell their name and that puts them at ease.
If they ask, I simply say that I requested them and Uber/Lyft still hasnt sent them to me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've done 1,800+ rides and not one pax has asked about decals. They're usually looking at the license plate to verify the vehicle.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I use them because they are required by law in California and the fine is $1000 to not have them.

That being said, If you don't leave them on all the time, they are awful because after a month or two, they won't stick anymore. I ended up purchasing clear static vinyl and sticking them to that which then goes on and off the windows easily.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I never received any to display. Not that I would use them.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

I put mine with my lax permit laminated it throw on the dash when going to LAX or picking up from a crowed bar or need to drop off at an event otherwise it stays off. 

I remmeber people where throwing fits about the back decal when that rule went into effect tuning there tint I still worry a bit when I go to lax with only the front decal on


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> After having a bunch of incidents where undergrad and/or intoxicated pedestrians tend to enter my car because these people seem to have "tunnel vision" at night and just go into the first U/L car they see, I've stopped using their decals.
> 
> Do you use their decals? Why or why not?


I have done over 3,000 rides and never been asked about decals. Pax have my name, photo of my car with color, license plate number and photo of me. If they can't figure it out, they are probably too dumb or drink to operate a smart phone and schedule a ride.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

No. They would be way too much of a hassle to take on and off, and far too embarrassing to leave on all the time. They are both happily in their envelope. Never caused a problem at all.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've put the decal on just a handful of times and that was because I got a rematch at the airport and its required for pickup.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope, never had a decal, never needed one. Pax knows my car type/color and license.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

In sf that uber sticker is a target.
I used to live in another part of sf, and the parking enforcement would target me.
For example, while I had my decals on, I was 10 minutes over the parking time, which starts at 7 am, my car got ticketed at 7:05am. I would typically start driving at 7 so there was no issue, but this happened multiple times and I was the only car on the whole block that got ticketed. 
Also I live in an area where a lot of ubers pick up and I enjoy people getting in my car thinking I am their uber because I fake get upset at them and tell them off, saying stuff about do you not see the decals, do you not pay attention the the license plate on the app, etc. A lot of people in sf don't look at the license plate.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I have one, just one, on my windshield on the passenger side (where we are supposed to have it)

My only reason for having it is that it's a requirement at the airport, you can get fined for not having it displayed

I keep mine up as it's a hassle to take it down and put it back up when needed, I have had enough hassle at the airport to risk forgetting it


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> I have one, just one, on my windshield on the passenger side (where we are supposed to have it)
> 
> My only reason for having it is that it's a requirement at the airport, you can get fined for not having it displayed
> 
> I keep mine up as it's a hassle to take it down and put it back up when needed, I have had enough hassle at the airport to risk forgetting it


Same.
I also keep them up whenever I do personal runs to the airport and I get my friends to go to arrivals, which uber and lyft are not suppose to pick up there, and they give me shit Every time but I know they can't do anything about it. I just do it to screw with them lol.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Req by law, front and back windows, here in OR.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I display at least one of them, because if you do not do so here, in two of the three states, you will receive a summons. In one of them, if you get the wrong po-po with a fly up his nose, you will have your car impounded.

If I am driving the cab, I have the Uber trade dress on the dashboard. This allows people who summon Uber Taxi to an address where there are many cabs to distinguish the Uber Taxi from the others. If a street hail sees it and asks about it, I tell him that he can pay with Uber Taxi. If a customer asks for an e-Mailed receipt, I tell them that they must do an Uber Taxi request and show them the trade dress so that they will know that they are in an Uber Taxi. Of course, if Uber Taxi is not available in your market...........................................


----------



## MattChance (Aug 26, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I ended up purchasing clear static vinyl and sticking them to that which then goes on and off the windows easily.


Like this idea a lot Tihstae but how do you keep it from becoming a giant furball when it is not being used?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

MattChance said:


> Like this idea a lot Tihstae but how do you keep it from becoming a giant furball when it is not being used?


I think he already covered that


> clear static vinyl


You know those static cling things that people use to decorate their windows on holidays? Or what dealerships or car service stations use to stick on your windshield to tell you when your next oil change is due? That is what he is talking about, they don't have any adhesive on them, just as the name suggests, it clings to glass using static (the same static you get when you rub your bare feet on carpet, or rub a balloon on your head), this is why it peels off so easily, never leaves any residue and never loses its ability to adhere to glass and possibly some metals, it can't, for example, adhere to plastic though (at least not matte plastic)

As such, static vinyl doesn't attract fuzz, fur, dust, etc. as adhesives do, well, at least that can't be simply wiped off


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> After having a bunch of incidents where undergrad and/or intoxicated pedestrians tend to enter my car because these people seem to have "tunnel vision" at night and just go into the first U/L car they see, I've stopped using their decals.
> 
> Do you use their decals? Why or why not?


I'm undercover driver, except LAX (cops are very strict there, understand them)

Never had a client who could not find me.

Several reasons :
- I dont wanna be a free "walking advertisement"
- blocking the view.

Watch this:


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't use mine unless I'm taking a rider somewhere that charges for parking. I don't need or want everyone knowing what I do.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> I keep mine up as it's a hassle


Its not. I simply slide them into the gap between windshield and interior when in lax



HeavyFlow said:


> I don't need or want everyone knowing what I do.


Exactly. Not the job to brag about...( the sad truth is the truth is sad - Daniel Handler)


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Its not. I simply slide them into the gap between windshield and interior when in lax


Actually, I'm in Columbus, OH, not Los Angeles, CA, so I wouldn't be waiting at LAX, I'd be waiting at CMH (I know you are talking about what you do, but what works for you doesn't always work for someone else, wether it be what's allowed in different markets, what other drivers have the ability to do, or the particular driver's memory)

On my car, I have a sticker on the passenger side of my car already that was applied by the dealership, so just slipping the trade dress up between the dash and windshield would result in it being obscured by that given sticker (not by much, but still obscured)

My particular airport, CMH, while rideshare is allowed, they are complete nazis when it comes to rideshare drivers, they will yell at you for anything short of the color of your car, you forget as much as your trade dress, there is a huge possibility you can get cited, I was threatened a while back of having my DL revoked just for parking in an unapproved spot to help an elderly pax with luggage

As for me personally, finding a place to store the trade dress when not in use (my glove compartments are filled to the gills as it is, and yes, I have 2 glove compartments), remembering to take out the trade dress and even the effort of putting it where it needs to be (which would require me going to the passenger side just to put it in place as I can't reach it from the driver side, not only is it hard for me to reach all the way to the passenger side, but where the windshield and the dash meet is also out of reach, even on the driver side)

So in my case, yes, it actually is a hassle


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Actually, I'm in Columbus, OH, not Los Angeles, CA, so I wouldn't be waiting at LAX, I'd be waiting at CMH (I know you are talking about what you do, but what works for you doesn't always work for someone else, wether it be what's allowed in different markets, what other drivers have the ability to do, or the particular driver's memory)
> 
> On my car, I have a sticker on the passenger side of my car already that was applied by the dealership, so just slipping the trade dress up between the dash and windshield would result in it being obscured by that given sticker (not by much, but still obscured)
> 
> ...


Welcome to free "walking advertisement" club


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Exactly. Not the job to brag about...( the sad truth is the truth is sad - Daniel Handler)


It's not about that for me. It just seems like it puts a target on my back.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Welcome to free "walking advertisement" club


Doesn't bother me, most people don't notice it anyway, like a college parking permit sticker


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Doesn't bother me, most people don't notice it anyway, like a college parking permit sticker


You dont advertise college by having almost invisible permit on a dashboard. U/L stickers are obviously for advertisement.
Remember those big pink mustache on cars ? Same idea with nowadays decals - to advertise.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

M.209 said:


> You dont advertise college by having almost invisible permit on a dashboard. U/L stickers are obviously for advertisement.
> Remember those big pink mustache on cars ? Same idea with nowadays decals - to advertise.


Depends on what you mean by "almost invisible", sure the clear ones are, but what about white ones?

Regardless, people barely notice the trade dress, most times I have to point it out before anybody ever sees it

Plus, what's it really advertising? I highly doubt anybody sees trade dress on a car and goes "Oh, Uber, I should try it out sometime", plus even if it did, that's more business

And if you think that's advertising, there's a Lyft here in Columbus that, no joke, has a wrap covering the entire car advertising Lyft, complete with a disclaimer/fine print on the back bumper, no referral link in sight, you think he's getting paid to have that wrap on his car? I doubt it

But like I said, my only purpose for it is airport pickups, it hasn't hurt me yet keeping it up, but by all means, if you want to put in the effort in applying and removing your trade dress only when you need it, go right ahead, not sure why it's such a big deal to you why I keep mine up, does being an Uber driver embarrass you?


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

It's free advertising that's all. Not even sure there is a law.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> It's free advertising that's all. Not even sure there is a law.


Oh, there's a law alright, if you can be fined for not showing trade dress where required, that means there's a law in place for it

It may not pertain to everywhere, like in my market it only applies to the airport, but in some markets, as mentioned earlier in the thread, it can be illegal to drive without one at all


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I drive bareback, no decals. It's never been a problem for me, but a handful of pax have asked why. Makes for 
a good conversation topic. I laugh when I see the competition has multiple lighted logos that they probably paid for out of pocket.

However,I may consider the Lyft amp if given the chance.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Never used them, and will not do free advertising.

Also Lyft amp is going to the dumpster along with the stupid mustache, that's where they & lyft belong.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

MattChance said:


> Like this idea a lot Tihstae but how do you keep it from becoming a giant furball when it is not being used?


As Mikedamirault said, the static vinyl won't attract stuff like the sticky stuff on the stickers. But to keep them clean I keep the vinyl on the backing they came with. It is a hardish paper with a smooth side like what most stickers peel off of. I keep these in the envelope the Uber stickers came in. They go in the glove box. Takes less than 10 seconds to apply or remove these now.

This is what I bought. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002J6CO9I/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't display them and I honestly have no idea if it's illegal to drive without them in Minnesota.

But I have been pulled over while driving for Lyft and the officer didn't say a word about it so...


----------



## d1zzl3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Working weekend night time and the bar crowds I noticed that with decals I was never stopped by LE and without I was stopped a few times.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

don't use either companies trade dress. Lyft sent me a packet with them and it stated by Oklahoma law i had to have it on the car. They didn't cite which law and most drivers here don't have theirs either.
I've purchased an acrylic sign, that I used to use every night. It made for good conversation piece, that's about it. 
I also used to have a large tablet I would wedge on the windshield when omw to a pickup. I would flip between either companies logo I had on screenshot. The customer's loved the tablet. I now only use it for my entertainment.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nope. I don't need Boston cabbies making me a target. I don't pick up at the airport, and have never had an issue otherwise.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

All the time. I still have the plastic pouch that goes in the window though its starting to peel. I keep the Uber and Lyft decal in the same pouch, one behind the other, and just put one in front of the other depending on which rideshare I'm using. Though sometimes I tend to forget to put the Lyft decal in the front when doing a Lyft run but I've never had anyone confused about it, they barely look at it.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Nope, out of pure embarrassment of performing this stupid "job". The less people that know, the better...


----------



## MaddMaxx (Jan 29, 2016)

LYFT sign in the back window @ night in case a cop is behind me and wondering wtf I'm doing when I'm inching along searching for those elusive drunk pax... Figured without it, could seem that I'm just another confused drunk making erratic moves in the bar district. 

No front dress unless @ airport.... Then I will throw it up on dash. Other than that... If pax can't find me and I can't find pax @ pu point, it's probably best we part ways separately


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks more professional without the sticker or that stupid light. Also I know undercover cops have been acting like lyft drivers looking for dunks.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

I put them up when I remembers, but too often I forget. I only do uber parttime like 3 days a week so I don't want the big Uber and Lyft decals on the windshield when I'm sending my kids to school.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I put my decal on from day one, and it stays there. In a crowd, it makes it easier for pax to spot me. My airport hangtag (required in ATL) broke early on, so I cut off the broken hook part and taped it next to my decal. I feel like when I'm sitting around in my car waiting for a ping, cops and others realize I am working and don't bother me. I don't give a rat's behind who sees my decal and passes judgement. Uber is my side hustle, get over it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> I use them because they are required by law in California and the fine is $1000 to not have them.
> 
> That being said, If you don't leave them on all the time, they are awful because after a month or two, they won't stick anymore. I ended up purchasing clear static vinyl and sticking them to that which then goes on and off the windows easily.


Care to share the link for such law?


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

another bunch of law breaking idiots.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Just in case you piss someone off on the road or say a pax or person sees you maybe speeding down the road they can call uber and give them you license plate info. Hell no, stealth mode always.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Care to share the link for such law?


How about Uber's take on it as that is where I got that from?

https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/resources/san-diego-cpuc-requirements/


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Posted it just for fun. Nothing else


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I use the 8x8 magnetic Uber stickers, for several reasons.
1) I go to the airport a lot. Trade dress required.
2) I like advertising the service.
3) It may help pax at pickup.
4) I kind of like shoving it in cabbies' faces. Like "yeah, I'm taking your business. Whatcha gonna do about it? Free market's a b*tch, ain't it? Time to learn a new skill."
5) I've always been kind of an attention-seeker.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> 1) I go to the airport a lot. Trade dress required.
> 2) I like advertising the service.


1) correct. no jokes in airport.do that too. But only there
2) why doing it for free ???


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

M.209 said:


> 1) correct. no jokes in airport.do that too. But only there
> 2) why doing it for free ???


Because it costs me nothing and increases demand.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because it costs me nothing and increases demand.


Travis, is it you?  
It is capitalism here. You should get paid for advertising somebody's business.

What about blocking the view? Those decals are way too big. They are blocking the view, it is a fact. Phone are blocking too, but it is a necessity. Decals are not..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Travis, is it you?
> It is capitalism here. You should get paid for advertising somebody's business.
> 
> What about blocking the view? Those decals are way too big. They are blocking the view, it is a fact. Phone are blocking too, but it is a necessity. Decals are not..


I use a vent mount so my phone does not block my view.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I use a vent mount so my phone does not block my view.


Good solution. Yet, in LA it is suler hot during summer. Closing a vent is not always a good idea...


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Where I live - you need the decals. Overzealous rent-a-cop security guards at the gated communities think you're up to no good if you don't have the decal and claim to be Uber.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Travis, is it you?
> It is capitalism here. You should get paid for advertising somebody's business.


This is a fair point. The person who puts the decal up does not benefit by expanding UBer's business to any degree measurable with the finest, most precise instrumentation known to man. At the most he helps uber and receives nothing for it.

I have the decals now in my glove box. If I ever pick up an airport ride I'll slide them into place real fast and then take down. Otherwise they never do, or ever will, be displayed in my cars.

When I buy a new vehicle the first thing I do is remove the dealership sticker from the trunk. I'm surprised at how many people are happy to be free advertising for corporations. We really are suckers as a population.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So unless a cash flow is directly tangible you disregard it? Can't wait to see a post about your first major repair that you didn't account for.

I have seen multiple pedestrians literally do a double take when they see my signs. My market is relatively small and downtown is congested, so yes there is a benefit. It costs me NOTHING to put the signs on. 

If I am working for Uber why wouldn't I want the company to be successful? (Please take the bait)


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So unless a cash flow is directly tangible you disregard it? Can't wait to see a post about your first major repair that you didn't account for.
> 
> I have seen multiple pedestrians literally do a double take when they see my signs. My market is relatively small and downtown is congested, so yes there is a benefit. It costs me NOTHING to put the signs on.
> 
> If I am working for Uber why wouldn't I want the company to be successful? (Please take the bait)


That is my point: there is no cash flow for you by advertising. How big is your town? For all you know you are just enticing more people to join as drivers.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> After having a bunch of incidents where undergrad and/or intoxicated pedestrians tend to enter my car because these people seem to have "tunnel vision" at night and just go into the first U/L car they see, I've stopped using their decals.
> 
> Do you use their decals? Why or why not?


Yes, because in SF and California it's required



Kevin Melendez said:


> I put mine with my lax permit laminated it throw on the dash when going to LAX or picking up from a crowed bar or need to drop off at an event otherwise it stays off.
> 
> I remmeber people where throwing fits about the back decal when that rule went into effect tuning there tint I still worry a bit when I go to lax with only the front decal on


Yeah the ticket police at SF and the SF lot would get you for that one


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because it costs me nothing and increases demand.


It does not increase demand. You my friend are a ^BI&^on


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for taking the bait.

I would never hire any of you, because you're not on board with corporate success.

Yes I am in a position to influence hiring decisions. I participated in interviewing four candidates today.

Either you "get it" with regard to business/marketing/promotion, or you don't. And apparently you don't.


----------

